# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum >  savings

## murdock

for those of you who want to save a little...

the bottom line is cutting back...putting in a small nozzle on your shower head still doesnt help if you stand under the shower for an hour.

heres a tip for showering...when the water comes out the shower it is normally cold...so what do you do let it run till it gets hot...

put a bucket under the shower and use the water to flush the toilet...and if you are like me and shower in the morning and evening...while the cold water is running...while filling up the bucket also use it to brush your teeth 

once you are wet switch off the shower and soap...then while rinsing wash your hair and face with the warm water...this will soften your stubble and make it easier to shave...and saves blades...i use to go thru a blade a week of the expensive ones...now i buy the plastic blue gillet blades and they last 6 months.

i have also turned my timer down for the geyser because it is so hot and i was smart enough not to put on a geyser blanket...the extreme temp in the roof warms the geyser and piping so the timer is only on for 1 hour a day

----------


## Justloadit

Hi Murdock,

Ensure at least once a week that your water temperature reaches 60 degrees, to kill off any bacteria that may get into your geyser. See Legionnaire's Disease. 




> What is legionella and Legionnaires disease?
> Legionella are bacteria that are common in natural (rivers and lakes etc) and artificial water systems, eg hot and cold water systems (storage tanks, pipework, taps and showers). We usually associate legionella with larger water systems, eg in factories, hotels, hospitals and museums, and cooling towers, but they can also live in smaller water supply systems used in homes and other residential accommodation. Other potential sources of legionella include spa and whirlpool baths, humidifiers (in factories) and fire-fighting systems (sprinklers and hose reels). Legionella can survive in low temperatures, but thrive at temperatures between 20oC and 45oC. High temperatures of 60oC and over will kill them.
> Legionnaires disease is a potentially fatal form of pneumonia caused by the legionella bacteria. It can affect anybody, but some people are at higher risk including those over 45, smokers and heavy drinkers, those suffering from chronic respiratory or kidney disease, and people whose immune system is impaired.
> Legionellosis is the collective name given to the pneumonia-like illnesses caused by legionella bacteria, including the most serious and well-known Legionnaires disease, and also the similar but less serious conditions of Pontiac fever and Lochgoilhead fever.

----------

wynn (25-Jan-12)

----------


## murdock

i decided to do a real kw reading...just to get an idea if i was saving electricity...i am pleased to anounce that all my effort have paid off...considering i have more than tripled the amount of machines in my workshop...but...the little things like switching off all the lights in the workshop when i go into the house for dinner...or go into the office and play on the internet...my actual reading is still less than 300kw for a one month period...in fact i should be saying a little over 200kw

my house has seen the biggest reduction...with the introduction of gas...timers etc...a real time reading for a 1 month period... for real 350kw 

the only problem now is my water...because they are scrapping the free water for us...it will be R180 before i start using water...then sewage disposal etc...i had the restrictor removedlast week  and had my first 10 minute hot shower last night...at 60 degrees...considering last year this time i was washing out a bucket in the shower...i must say it is a pleasure standing in the shower with so much steam that you cant see out the glass doors :Big Grin:

----------


## Justloadit

You should join Virgin Active, it's cheaper to use their showers every day.

----------

